# Мой печальный опыт лечения у остеопата в Перми



## ~Наталья~ (30 Мар 2015)

"Отбила" у остеопата свои деньги за сеанс тупейшей краниосакряльщины с хрустяшками.
1700 руб - на дороге не валяются.
Был разговор, ни к чему не приведший. Мои требования по проведению МРТ за их счёт не удовлетворены.
Жалуюсь на затруднённое глотание, онемение рук и покалывание в руках, он говорит, что у меня "психо-эмоциональное состояние", а что он ещё скажет, если, похоже, анатомию не знает.
Требую деньги на МРТ, он как в детском садике говорит: "Не дам".
Я говорю - зачем хрустели шеей? Я же предупреждала, что там сплошняком протрузии!
Он сказал фразу, от которой меня просто порвало...: "Чтобы поставить на место позвонок". О, боги! Где вы??? Ну что за идиотизм...
Я: "Какой позвонок на место ставить??? Они все на своих местах! Надо работать с мышцами, а не хрустеть костями! Почитайте Учение Трэвелл!"
Он: "Ну раз вы такая умная, зачем пришли?"
Я: "А как я должна сама себя лечить??? Я вообще с пояснично-подвздошной пришла! В Перми нет грамотный мануальных терапевтов! Я пойду туда, где вам дали лицензию!"
Он, уже подталкивая меня к двери, говорит: "Идите хоть куда, можете ехать в Екатеринбург или в Москву, там ищите врача..."

Их адрес: г.Пермь, улица Пушкина,3, некто Мухачёв С.В., называемый остеопатом и мануальным терапевтом, у которого заявлено, что проводит миорелаксирующие техники и знает биомеханику организма. Тьфу! Позор!

Я только вот очень хочу, чтобы Уважаемые Доктора Форума никоим образом не были задеты моим высказыванием в адрес вышеуказанного врача.
Я понимаю, что кранио-сакральная терапия, так же, естественно, как и мануальная терапия, в руках грамотного специалиста является прекрасным инструментом для восстановления здоровья пациента.
В моём случае возмущает махровая непролазность непонимания моей проблемы этим врачом, и принесение ущерба моему здоровью.
А так же отсутствие индивидуального подхода к пациенту и работа по шаблону - то есть "хрясь" шеей, когда лежала лицом вниз, без предупреждения, неожиданно,  потому как у меня будто бы "родовая травма", о чём не слыхивала, и чего, естественно, нет.

Консультации Докторов на Форуме, пусть заочные, несут в себе неоценимую помощь!


----------



## Екатерина79 (30 Мар 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> 1700 руб - на дороге не валяются.


Верно! А чек давали интересно после оплаты? А то если не давали, надо было пригрозить налоговой и прочими проверками


----------



## SvetlanaV (30 Мар 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> А так же отсутствие индивидуального подхода к пациенту и работа по шаблону - то есть "хрясь" шеей, когда лежала лицом вниз, без предупреждения, неожиданно,  потому как у меня будто бы "родовая травма", о чём не слыхивала, и чего, естественно, нет.



ну и зачем Вы ходите к кому попало? НЕЛЬЗЯ ходить к неизвестным мануальным терапевтам - это опасно для здоровья.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (30 Мар 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> ну и зачем Вы ходите к кому попало?


Светлана, да я их никого не знаю. Хотела найти в своём городе.
В заявленном было указано "миорелаксирующие техники". Но я их не узрела. Жутко каюсь.
Его трудно назвать неизвестным. Просто Школа у них всех старообрядческая... Теперь я это выяснила.


----------



## Tigresss (30 Мар 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> ну и зачем Вы ходите к кому попало? НЕЛЬЗЯ ходить к неизвестным мануальным терапевтам


Все врачи небезопасны. Думаю, и у Вас, Светлана, был определенный риск, ведь гарантий нет нигде.


----------



## SvetlanaV (30 Мар 2015)

нет. Я никогда не рискую собственным здоровьем. И не все небезопасны. Есть те, кто точно знает что делает и может просчитать последствия своих действий.


----------



## Екатерина79 (30 Мар 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Я никогда не рискую


Извините, как-то наивно звучит. Никогда не говори никогда  И Вы ж не знаете где риск упадет. Даже в платной хорошей клинике может быть неудача. И хороший врач тоже может сделать ошибку. Разве не так?


----------



## SvetlanaV (30 Мар 2015)

Хороший врач сделать непоправимую ошибку? Не знаю - я с таким не встречалась) хороший специалист в любой области непоправимую ошибку не сделает - на то он и специалист хороший. Вот только их мало) надо поискать....


----------



## Екатерина79 (30 Мар 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Хороший врач сделать непоправимую ошибку? Не знаю - я с таким не встречалась) хороший специалист в любой области непоправимую ошибку не сделает - на то он и специалист хороший. Вот только их мало) надо поискать....


благо поправимую, но ошибки делают


----------



## SvetlanaV (30 Мар 2015)

Ну поправимая - это не страшно. Это не риск.... Это опыт) кстати никогда не ищу клинику - всегда конкретного врача) а где уж он работает - это дело десятое)


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Мар 2015)

Пусть пример Натальи будет предупреждением для все пациентов: обращаться за помощью нужно к мануальным терапевтам,а не к остеопатам, хиропрактикам, мануалам, мануалистам и костоправам.


----------



## Tigresss (30 Мар 2015)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> И хороший врач тоже может сделать ошибку.


Каждый организм настолько индивидуален, что даже самый хороший врач не застрахован от ошибки. И все хорошие врачи это признают. Врачи ведь тоже люди.

Светлана, Вы говорили, что сразу видно, заказной ли отзыв... посмотрите, пожалуйста этот http://osteopat.pulscen.ru/reviews
Это как раз доктор, которого обсуждаем.. заказной?


----------



## alt-sp (30 Мар 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Пусть пример Натальи будет предупреждением для все пациентов: обращаться за помощью нужно к мануальным терапевтам,а не к остеопатам, хиропрактикам, мануалам, мануалистам и костоправам.


И кстате данный врач входит в реестр мт Перми, но мимо...

*Мухачев Сергей Викторович*
Образование: ПГМА, 1994 г.
Первичная специализация по мануальной терапии ПГМА, 1998 г.
Практикует мануальную терапию с 1996 г.
Квалификационная категория Первая
Другие специальности:   неврология, терапия
Лечебные техники: суставные, соединительно-тканные, лимфодренажные, миорелаксирующие техники, краниосакральная терапия, висцеральная терапия.
Профиль лечебного направления:   Мануальная терапия у детей и взрослых. Коррекция родовых травм шейного отдела  позвоночника в раннем послеродовом периоде.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (30 Мар 2015)

alt-sp написал(а):


> И кстате данный врач входит в реестр мт Перми, но мимо...


Я именно поэтому к нему обратилась. Нашла как раз этот Реестр.
Зацепило то, что он работает с детишками и применяет миорелаксирующие техники.
Но слово с делом разошлось.


----------



## alt-sp (30 Мар 2015)

П.с. И будьте бдительны в Москве вы так просто деньги не вернете, Вам предложат подписать сначала(информированное согласие пациента), а особо продвинутые после сеанса еще могут подкинуть пару бумаг, что все манипуляции прошли успешно, претензий не имеется, если подмахнете, шансов на возврат будет не много...


----------



## ~Наталья~ (30 Мар 2015)

alt-sp написал(а):


> а особо продвинутые после сеанса еще могут подкинуть пару бумаг, что все манипуляции прошли успешно, претензий не имееться!


Да, точно. Претензии могут не возникнуть сразу после манипуляции, если эта манипуляция оказалась не подходящей для конкретного пациента, а попозже, ну хотя бы к вечеру того же дня. А документы давно подписаны.


----------



## Tigresss (30 Мар 2015)

alt-sp написал(а):


> будьте бдительны в Москве вы так просто деньги не вернете


вот-вот... я удивилась, что и в Перми это возможно...


----------



## doc (31 Мар 2015)

alt-sp написал(а):


> Первичная специализация по мануальной терапии ПГМА, 1998 г.
> 
> Практикует мануальную терапию с 1996 г.


А никого не удивляет, что дяденька начал практиковать мануальную терапию за два года до прохождения обучения этой специальности?


----------



## SvetlanaV (31 Мар 2015)

Tigresss написал(а):


> Светлана, Вы говорили, что сразу видно, заказной ли отзыв... посмотрите, пожалуйста этот http://osteopat.pulscen.ru/reviews
> Это как раз доктор, которого обсуждаем.. заказной?



с первого взгляда похож на живой. НО он единственный и ничего не говорит о технике работы. Причем упоминаются именно с точки зрения остеопатии. А краниосакральные техники с манипуляциями, описанными Натальей ничего общего не имеют. В худшем случае просто бы не нанесли никакого вреда и не принесли никакой пользы. Кстати этими техниками пользуются многие. ЗЫ - хорошо снимают головную боль однако) Да и без манипуляций в процессе лечения мало кто обходится - только очень дозированно и на подготовленный организм.

Если действительно хочется погрузиться в изучение вопроса - посмотрите лекции Васильевой как минимум. Мышечное тестирование - мануальная терапия, краниосакральные техники и многое другое. Предмет сложный - для того, чтобы действительно разобраться - это надо стать специалистом) НО если ухватить общую мысль - будет понятно что именно стоит искать и как это работает.

К сожалению слишком много мануальных терапевтов застыли в своем развитии в самом начале "изобретения" приемов мануальной терапии и не ведут пациентов долго и применяют манипуляции серии хрусь-хрусь. Последствия бывают ОЧЕНЬ тяжелыми.

Сейчас я точно могу сказать, что вся проблема - в мышцах - связках.... По результатам работы. А в анамнезе чего только не было) Полный фарш.... В принципе за три года мне сняли практически все ограничения....  осталось попробовать трек - на Алтае) - но все еще есть с чем работать)))))

все ИМХО.


----------



## SvetlanaV (31 Мар 2015)

в добавок к предыдущему. Разумеется если нет необратимых костных изменений как минимум - их просто так не исправишь увы... да и не только костных наверняка.... но это все-таки не большинство случаев.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> функциональные блоки, показана.



Доктор меня давно мучает вопрос - а функциональный блок - это компенсация организма при каких-то функциональных нарушениях? или что?

И если это компенсация - то снимая блок манипуляцией мы ее рушим не давая ничего взамен организму? И организму придется выстраивать новые компенсации - взамен порушенных? Или я неправильно процесс понимаю?

ЗЫ - все это с точки зрения обывателя - но правда интересно)


----------



## alt-sp (31 Мар 2015)

*SvetlanaV*, кстати, именно в упомянутом центре Васильевой дают бумажки на подпись, до и после манипуляций, а также ее центр не является лецензированным мед. учреждением), а так - да, умная тетка, можно сказать "последняя" надежда в спасении больных ОДА))



doc написал(а):


> А никого не удивляет, что дяденька начал практиковать мануальную терапию за два года до прохождения обучения этой специальности?



Андрей Петрович когда спрос определяет предложение, обычно последнее начинает стагнировать и терять качество. Сейчас уже не удивляет отсутствие мед. образования у "специалистов" в данной сфере, не говоря уже о подлоге и откровенных фальсификаций данных лечения!


----------



## Tigresss (31 Мар 2015)

Что-то много жалоб на ее (Васильевой) центр, врачей там, а  на нее саму - не видела. Вот меня интересует феномен, почему в некоторых центрах основатель вроде как гений, а сам центр - не соответствует.


----------



## alt-sp (31 Мар 2015)

*Tigresss*, все просто, проф. Васильева не занимается лечением!) ее дело, теория, маркетинг, пиар. А как вы понимаете, практика и результаты лечения играют первостепенную роль, для пациента, нежели теория).


----------



## SvetlanaV (31 Мар 2015)

alt-sp написал(а):


> *SvetlanaV*, кстати, именно в упомянутом центре Васильевой дают бумажки на подпись, до и после манипуляций, а также ее центр не является лецензированным мед. учреждением), !



так я ж предложила семинары посмотреть) а не идти к ним - хотя в некоторых случаях кинезиологи могут хорошо помочь)  А кинезиология - это насколько я понимаю последняя остановка Васильевой)

И кинезиологи - предпоследняя надежда. Хотя я бы сейчас сказала доктор Рудковский - предпоследняя надежда) Последняя - СБР)


----------



## alt-sp (31 Мар 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> так я ж предложила семинары посмотреть) а не идти к ним - хотя в некоторых случаях кинезиологи могут хорошо помочь)  А кинезиология - это насколько я понимаю последняя остановка Васильевой)


Смотря семинары проблему Вы для себя не решите (для примера нафаня или tuvsan).
Идя к кинезиологам и подписывая кипу бумаг, нужно быть бдительным и смелым вдвойне)!



SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Последняя - СБР


Может быть, но мало статитстики, и   д о р о г о!


----------



## SvetlanaV (31 Мар 2015)

alt-sp написал(а):


> Может быть, но мало статитстики, и   д о р о г о!



согласна - статистики мало. Надеюсь что появится больше информации, больше залов - дай бог и специалистов.  насчет дорого.... спорный вопрос. в обычном режиме - не дороже Бубновского - все зависит от цели - да и от самочувствия если честно.

Я чрезвычайно довольна. Но это очень не просто) поэтому и только когда деваться некуда)  Очевидцы рассказывают, что у Блюма в свое время был плакат в кабинете - не настрадавшихся - не беспокоить)


----------



## Tigresss (31 Мар 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> согласна - статистики мало. Надеюсь что появится больше информации, больше залов - дай бог и специалистов.  насчет дорого.... спорный вопрос. в обычном режиме - не дороже Бубновского - все зависит от цели - да и от самочувствия если честно.
> 
> Я чрезвычайно довольна. Но это очень не просто) поэтому и только когда деваться некуда)  Очевидцы рассказывают, что у Блюма в свое время был плакат в кабинете - не настрадавшихся - не беспокоить)


 
Если нет денег, самочувствие - не самочувствие...
А про Блюма - просто ужас. Я бы только увидев этот плакат, ушла. Противно.


----------



## SvetlanaV (31 Мар 2015)

alt-sp написал(а):


> Смотря семинары проблему Вы для себя не решите (для примера нафаня или tuvsan).



нет не решите - я ж сказала - ПОНЯТЬ в общем.... что искать и что и как работает) Для того, чтобы решить - необходимо стать специалистом - учиться соответственно....

Tigress - кто-то бы ушел - а кого-то он из ниоткуда поднимает.... Каждому свое) НО если выхода нет - единственное, что важно - это результат. СБР - это трудно - это не нужно всем.... только либо упертым - типа меня) - либо уж совсем - хоть в петлю...  И прошли уже все....

ну в общем мы как-то от темы отошли далеко... На этом форуме есть слава богу грамотные врачи - причем в нескольких категориях - и для тех, кто любит лечиться) и для тех, кому таблетки не нравятся....


----------



## Tigresss (31 Мар 2015)

SvetlanaV написал(а):


> Tigress - кто-то бы ушел - а кого-то он из ниоткуда поднимает.... Каждому свое)


Свет, я уже писала в какой-то ветке, что имею в виду - люди, настрадавшиеся донельзя, готовые отдать все за здоровье своего ребенка, идут к Блюму, и потом остаются без квартир и без результата. Вот что пишут о нем в интернете. Может его просто интересуют те, кто может продать не последнее, а яхту и самолет?...


----------



## SvetlanaV (31 Мар 2015)

Марина - я не считаю себя вправе обсуждать личность Блюма. Лично с ним не знакома - не знаю родителей детей-ангелов его пациентов. Я знаю только взрослых пациентов Блюма результат реабилитации которых восхищает. Что интересует Блюма - мне если честно безразлично.... Ему самому отвечать пред вратами за свои деяния....
Меня лично подход Блюма не устраивал. Слава всевышнему в то время был уже выбор)  Результат Блюм дает - это оспорить невозможно. А ДЦП - это отдельная тема... Но таки да Блюм работает с состоятельными клиентами.... его выбор)


----------



## Lol Endt (31 Мар 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> "Отбила" у остеопата свои деньги за сеанс тупейшей краниосакряльщины с хрустяшками.
> 1700 руб - на дороге не валяются.
> Был разговор, ни к чему не приведший. Мои требования по проведению МРТ за их счёт не удовлетворены.
> Жалуюсь на затруднённое глотание, онемение рук и покалывание в руках, он говорит, что у меня "психо-эмоциональное состояние", а что он ещё скажет, если, похоже, анатомию не знает.
> ...


Про шею это точно! любят они такое!
Я 3 месяца ходил к одному мануальщику, а результата 0! Причем его услуги стоили гораздо дороже той же "микродискэктомии".
Вообще частные врачи далеко не всегда квалифицированные.. ИМХО
потому как вместо грыжи невролог в частной клинике думал что у меня Гийена Боре... 
Я не сомневаюсь в пользе настоящих мануальных терапевтов, но проблема в том, что их катастрофически мало.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (31 Мар 2015)

Ох, какой резонанс вызвала моя тема!
Спасибо Светлане ЛаМурр, что выделила из общей темы в самостоятельную тему!
Я пока не сижу за компьютером, поэтому не могу всё прочитать.

Я пока кайфую от упражнений для шеи от доктора Лукьянова, 
и от самомассажа шеи с маслом Арники, рекомендованным доктором Рудковским.


----------



## Lol Endt (31 Мар 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Ох, какой резонанс вызвала моя тема!
> Спасибо Светлане ЛаМурр, что выделила из общей темы в самостоятельную тему!
> Я пока не сижу за компьютером, поэтому не могу всё прочитать.
> 
> ...


Что за упражнения?
и нам скиньте!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (31 Мар 2015)

Lol Endt написал(а):


> Что за упражнения?
> и нам скиньте!


Здесь доктор Лукьянов писал про это упражнение. Оно несложное, мышцы хорошо растягиваются. При этом надо именно мышцы чувствовать, прислушиваться, как они потихонечку растягиваются.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23295/page-4#post-233767
На картинке вперёд потягивание, а надо так же и в каждую сторону, получается как бы "веерно" в каждую сторону.


----------



## Lol Endt (31 Мар 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Здесь доктор Лукьянов писал про это упражнение. Оно несложное, мышцы хорошо растягиваются. При этом надо именно мышцы чувствовать, прислушиваться, как они потихонечку растягиваются.
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23295/page-4#post-233767
> На картинке вперёд потягивание, а надо так же и в каждую сторону, получается как бы "веерно" в каждую сторону.


Спасибо.)


----------



## Ле (11 Апр 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> "Отбила" у остеопата свои деньги за сеанс тупейшей краниосакряльщины с хрустяшками.
> 1700 руб - на дороге не валяются.
> Был разговор, ни к чему не приведший. Мои требования по проведению МРТ за их счёт не удовлетворены.
> Жалуюсь на затруднённое глотание, онемение рук и покалывание в руках, он говорит, что у меня "психо-эмоциональное состояние", а что он ещё скажет, если, похоже, анатомию не знает.
> ...


Я вообще в шоке от этого отзыва!Мухачев СВ-лучший специалист в Перми!Лечились у него всей семьёй. Он настоящий мастер своего дела. Какое право вы вообще имеете называть врача идиотом (насколько я знаю,на подобных сайтах должно быть ограничение в лексике,т.е. недопущение оскорблений)?? Если вы не доверяете специалисту и поспешно делаете выводы,не дожидаясь результатов, сами в этой области не разбираясь, почему бы вам и правда не полечить себя самой?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Апр 2016)

Ле написал(а):


> Я вообще в шоке от этого отзыва!Мухачев СВ-лучший специалист в Перми!Лечились у него всей семьёй. Он настоящий мастер своего дела. Какое право вы вообще имеете называть врача идиотом (насколько я знаю,на подобных сайтах должно быть ограничение в лексике,т.е. недопущение оскорблений)?? Если вы не доверяете специалисту и поспешно делаете выводы,не дожидаясь результатов, сами в этой области не разбираясь, почему бы вам и правда не полечить себя самой?


Ле, я этому "специалисту" доверяла, поэтому и пошла именно к нему.
В этом очень горько раскаиваюсь.
Как вы думаете, что можно сказать про "врача", если он, как мясник, рвёт изо всех сил голову, упираясь своим телом в тело пациента, кряхтя, не обращая внимания на мои вопли???


----------



## La murr (12 Апр 2016)

Ле написал(а):


> Мухачев СВ-лучший специалист в Перми!Лечились у него всей семьёй.


Здравствуйте!
Откуда Вы, *Ле*?


----------



## Ле (12 Апр 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> Откуда Вы, *Ле*?


В каком смысле?



Larisa74 написал(а):


> Ле, я этому "специалисту" доверяла, поэтому и пошла именно к нему.
> В этом очень горько раскаиваюсь.
> Как вы думаете, что можно сказать про "врача", если он, как мясник, рвёт изо всех сил голову, упираясь своим телом в тело пациента, кряхтя, не обращая внимания на мои вопли???


Это точно о нем?? Как-то вообще не увязывается. Все манипуляции проводит мягко. У меня тоже был печальный опыт, поэтому есть с чем сравнивать. Если вам не понравились методы лечения этого доктора, поищите другого, но это не дает вам права публично оскорблять человека, называя его идиотом,не знающим анатомии. Профессия остеопата,согласитесь,относится, скорее, к нетрадиционным методам лечения, поэтому не стоит иронизировать  реплику врача о вашем психоэмоциональном состоянии. Это уже давно обзепризнанный факт,что корни всех болезней человека у него в голове. Т.н. психосоматика.


----------



## Екатерина79 (12 Апр 2016)

*Ле*, cкорее это сам Мухачев пожаловал) или его друзья)

*Ле*, а что вы так взъелись на девушку? Если у Вас у этого доктора не пойдут дела - Вы по прежнему будете говорить, что он лучший? Вам повезло - радуйтесь! У других может быть отличное мнение и опыт.  Кто-то молчит, кто-то высказывает.

Да и доктору нужно быть готовым, что всем он не угодит и положительные будут отзывы и отрицательные) от этого никуда не деться)

даже не то что угодишь, а где-то может он и поможет, а где-то наоборот (

мне тоже чуть шею не сломали... так что я теперь против мануальных с ломкой позвоночника. Хорошо, что вовремя убежала...


----------



## La murr (12 Апр 2016)

Ле написал(а):


> В каком смысле?


Я объясню.
Я вижу, что территориально Вы за 1 870,9 км. от Перми.
В силу этого Ваше негодование кажется мне неискренним.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Апр 2016)

Друзья, искреннее спасибо за поддержку! 

Ле, вопрос к вам. Вы на Форум пришли с какой целью?
Вы нападаете на меня. Вы защищаете вашего мухачева. При чем так яростно, что как будто вам надо лечить вашу голову, а вовсе не мне.
Вы выдали себя некоторыми словами... Сами того не заметив...
Вы сейчас написали те слова, которые мне сказала секретарша, сидевшая в прихожей у кабинета мухачева. Я пришла забрать свои деньги, а вы мне как раз сказали то, что тут пишете.
Извините, левый шифт отказывается работать на букве "м".
И еще... Ай пи верните на пермский, не шифруйтесь уже.


----------



## Ле (12 Апр 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Друзья, искреннее спасибо за поддержку!
> 
> Ле, вопрос к вам. Вы на Форум пришли с какой целью?
> Вы нападаете на меня. Вы защищаете вашего мухачева. При чем так яростно, что как будто вам надо лечить вашу голову, а вовсе не мне.
> ...


Я ни на кого не нападаю, успокойтесь уже. Искала форумы об остеопатах,наткнулась на этот отзыв и СПЕЦИАЛЬНО зарегистрировалась,чтобы ответить!!Шифроваться мне ни к чему,я действительно территориально сейчас далека от Перми. Интересно,чем это я (или не я)себя выдала???Уж не подумали ли вы случайно,что я тот самый секретарь???Вижу,многим больше нравится "полоскать"докторов на этом сайте,а искренняя благодарность нн воспринимается...


La murr написал(а):


> Я объясню.
> Я вижу, что территориально Вы за 1 870,9 км. от Перми.
> В силу этого, Ваше негодование кажется мне неискренним.


Если я в данный момент территориально не в Перми,это не означает, что я могу быть неискренней. К чему мне это?


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *Ле*, cкорее это сам Мухачев пожаловал) или его друзья)
> *Ле*, а что вы так взъелись на девушку? Если у Вас у этого доктора не пойдут дела - Вы по прежнему будете говорить, что он лучший? Вам повезло - радуйтесь! У других может быть отличное мнение и опыт.  Кто-то молчит, кто-то высказывает.
> 
> Да и доктору нужно быть готовым, что всем он не угодит и положительные будут отзывы и отрицательные) от этого никуда не деться)
> ...


У хорошего доктора пациент становится другом.


----------



## La murr (12 Апр 2016)

Ле написал(а):


> Вижу,многим больше нравится "полоскать"докторов на этом сайте,а искренняя благодарность нн воспринимается...


Данный раздел https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/136/ предназначен именно для отзывов о врачах и лечебных учреждениях - хороших, плохих, разных.
Создайте тему, оставьте отзыв и выразите свою благодарность врачу, который Вам помог.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Апр 2016)

Ле, или как вас там... Примите валерьянки.
Я с вами больше не общаюсь.


----------



## gorshkof71 (22 Авг 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> "Отбила" у остеопата свои деньги за сеанс тупейшей краниосакряльщины с хрустяшками.
> 1700 руб - на дороге не валяются.
> Был разговор, ни к чему не приведший. Мои требования по проведению МРТ за их счёт не удовлетворены.
> Жалуюсь на затруднённое глотание, онемение рук и покалывание в руках, он говорит, что у меня "психо-эмоциональное состояние", а что он ещё скажет, если, похоже, анатомию не знает.
> ...


А меня Сергей Викторович в течение 10 лет уже несколько раз на ноги ставил..


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Окт 2016)

gorshkof71 написал(а):


> А меня Сергей Викторович в течение 10 лет уже несколько раз на ноги ставил..


Не спорю. ситуацию Вашу не знаю. 
Возможно, кому-то отрыв головы от тела в полумрачном кабинете с шаманской музыкой и помогает...


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Окт 2016)

*Larisa74*, Добрый день! Как Вы там? Вы как всегда с юмором


----------



## gorshkof71 (24 Окт 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Не спорю. ситуацию Вашу не знаю.
> Возможно, кому-то отрыв головы от тела в полумрачном кабинете с шаманской музыкой и помогает...


Не знаю... Я в 2004 г. была беременная 1 триместр, когда сказалась травма копчика, защемило нерв. Одного приема было достаточно, Мухачев убрал защемление. Позже я жила в другой стране, недавно вернулась, опять обратилась с болью в спине и ноге. Томография показала протрузию. Я не могу сказать, что меня ломали. Но боль прошла после 2 сеансов. Правда в 2004 г. он назывался мануальным терапевтом и входил в ассоциацию мануальных терапевтов, а сейчас переименовался, стал остеопатом) А вот после приема у знаменитого волшебника Никишина мне стало только хуже...  Зато моей дочери он за один прием убрал скалиоз, который образовался от неправильного расположения внутренних органов. Она реально к нему зашла кособокой, а вышла ровной. Вот такие дела...


----------



## ~Наталья~ (26 Окт 2016)

gorshkof71 написал(а):


> защемило нерв.


М-даа.... Вот так он и объясняет: "...защемило нерв..."... Чем, интересно? Может, межпозвонковыми поясничными дисками и позвонками?
А про мышцы он ничего не знает, конечно же... Их просто нет, по его уразумению...


gorshkof71 написал(а):


> Я не могу сказать, что меня ломали.


Опять "ломали", ну так в Перми вообще ничего не умеют, только хрустеть и ломать.


gorshkof71 написал(а):


> за один прием убрал скалиоз, который образовался от неправильного расположения внутренних органов


Интересно так... за одним и органы обратно вправил... за один присест ...
Уже органы рулят позвоночником... Всё, что угодно - хрящи, органы даже, только не мышцы!
Так они и работают... короче... Бойся!!! - это на кабинете каждого мануального остеопата (а как их ещё назвать? )) ) в Перми надо табличку повесить )


Екатерина79 написал(а):


> *Larisa74*, Добрый день! Как Вы там? Вы как всегда с юмором


Катя, приятно слышать Вас!
Продолжаю ЛФК и йогу - движение - жизнь!


----------



## gorshkof71 (26 Окт 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> М-даа.... Вот так он и объясняет: "...защемило нерв..."... Чем, интересно? Может, межпозвонковыми поясничными дисками и позвонками?
> А про мышцы он ничего не знает, конечно же... Их просто нет, по его уразумению...


Хорошо, отвечу и на эту претензию) Мухачев сказал, что именно мышцей защемило нерв, и во время сеанса снял напряжение мышцы.


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Интересно так... за одним и органы обратно вправил... за один присест ...
> Уже органы рулят позвоночником... Всё, что угодно - хрящи, органы даже, только не мышцы!


Именно органы Никишин на место и поставил. С позвоночником у дочери все было в порядке. Неправильно располагались органы и тело приспособилось к кособокому положению. Именно мускулатура держала тело неправильно. Я сама лично отправила ее в кабинет перекошенную, обратно она вышла ровная. Говорит, когда с кушетки встала, ей показалось, что одна нога стала короче другой, настолько она привыкла к своему неправильному положению.

В любом случае, если Вам хочется всех раскритиковать, общение бессмысленно) 
Ну тогда так и скажите. Ничего доброго в людях нет! И если навредили кому-то одному, значит навредили всем) Не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает...
Мне официальная медицина не помогает в таких случаях, хотя прохожу курс лечения педантично...


----------



## ~Наталья~ (26 Окт 2016)

Я ведь не горю желанием общаться )
И могу не только критиковать. Знаю прекрасных врачей. Тех, кто и успешно работает с пациентом, и объясняет причину неполадок.
А этот Ваш, он реально не относится к такой категории. Ему расти и расти, хотя он не в том направлении движется вообще. Хоть бы Трэвелл почитал на досуге...
Сюда захожу редко.
А Вы, похоже, так и ждёте, когда я отвечу )))
Я не была тут три месяца. А как только зашла и ответила Вам, Вы прямо молниеносно проявились )) Я что называется - "пацтулом" ))) Прямо-таки бдёте, как бы парировать в ответ неприятелю ))) Расслабьтесь уже ))


----------



## gorshkof71 (26 Окт 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Я ведь не горю желанием общаться )
> И могу не только критиковать. Знаю прекрасных врачей. Тех, кто и успешно работает с пациентом, и объясняет причину неполадок.
> А этот Ваш, он реально не относится к такой категории. Ему расти и расти, хотя он не в том направлении движется вообще. Хоть бы Трэвелл почитал на досуге...
> Сюда захожу редко.
> ...


Мне на почту приходит информация о Вашем ответе)  Я на форум захожу только по ссылке на Ваш ответ)))

Посоветуйте хороших врачей, может реально лучше есть, я недавно в городе...


----------



## ~Наталья~ (27 Окт 2016)

gorshkof71 написал(а):


> Мне на почту приходит информация о Вашем ответе) Я на форум захожу только по ссылке на Ваш ответ)))


а-а-а... )) Ясно! ))
Я только стоматолога могу посоветовать в Перми - Георгий Иванович Крохалев на Революции, - стоматолог молодой, подход у него очень, я бы сказала, европейский, если так можно выразиться, то есть он очень ответственный.
Материалы у него крутые и оснащение техническое кабинета и инструментария. Еще хороший врач - фамилия интересная - забыла - то ли Клещ, то ли Краб... не буду гадать)
А вот, к сожалению, к кому я обращалась мануальных товарищей - это разрушитель Нечаев (помните, как конан-разрушитель?))
Вот только в лице Арни герой был положительный)).
И еще Бурылов, у которого гигантская очередь, берет жутко дорого, но... когда мы с сестрой были с её маленькой дочкой на приеме у него в 2012 году, я почувствовала, что он не то делает... волнение с его стороны было в какой-то момент,  и девочка сильно заплакала, он что-то сделал, и как будто "переделал"... бред какой-то написала, но это чувствовалось каким-то шестым чувством.
В-общем, мы больше не ходили. Была на тот момент дисплазия тазобедренных суставов. Можно было обойтись без его манипуляций.
Ещё нравится Уточкин Валерьян Михайлович, на Голева, 9а, но мы с ним только теорию обсуждали, не лечилась у него.
Ещё Жёлтиков - тоже там же, хороший, но тоже, мы только беседовали.


Larisa74 написал(а):


> фамилия интересная - забыла - то ли Клещ, то ли Краб... не буду гадать)


Ой, нет! И не Клещ и не Краб, а Мотыль! Во! Как я могла забыть, он ещё на Бреда Питта очень похож, только росточка невысокого.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Ноя 2016)

Родился стих, спешу им поделиться, пока не позабыла невзначай.
Внезапно в голове моей слились в одном порыве... хокку и Гомер...
Толчком же послужила тема ....

Назвала "творение" своё  - "Мысли остеопада"
*********************
"Моих ушей услада -
слышать хруст костей больного,
Что давеча приковылял ко мне опять.
Я думаю:
Иль он неубиваем?
Или мошна его полна деньгами,
Что некуда девать?"...
**********************
24.11.2016

PS: Прошу судить не сильно и не больно,
       а лучше вовсе не судить )


----------



## Georg_I (24 Ноя 2016)

Работа у меня, что надо!
Скучаю я всегда по ней.
Ведь для ушей моих услада
Тот звон монет и хруст костей.

С уважением, Костоправ.


----------



## Екатерина79 (24 Ноя 2016)

*Georg_I*, ))))))))))))) я чуть со стула не упала) 
Наталья, Как дела у Вас?


----------



## Коля84 (29 Дек 2016)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Почитайте Учение Трэвелл!"


что за учение?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (29 Дек 2016)

Коля84 написал(а):


> что за учение?


*Миофасциальные боли и дисфункции - Трэвелл, Симонс - Практическое руководство
*
Многие врачи, с которыми я сталкивалась, видать, не знают этой умной книги. 
*А она вообще-то - настольное пособие для Доктора.*


----------



## ~Наталья~ (30 Дек 2016)

Georg_I написал(а):


> С уважением, Костоправ


Георг, круто повеселили! ) Всё забываю написать про это )



Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Наталья, Как дела у Вас?


Катя, с Наступающим! ) Лыжи ищу. Нормальные. В прошлом году каталась на лыжах, у которых снизу засечки или как их называют, очень не удобно было. Пытаюсь разогнаться, а они не едут ) И не то, что не намазаны, они современные, но видать, для классики, чтобы просто ходить. А мне ехать хочется, теперь хочу простые лыжи, чтобы ездить, а не ходить. )


----------



## СНовиков (23 Ноя 2017)

Добрый день!
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошего специалиста в Перми. Кроме Бурылова, т.к. к нему запись на полгода вперед. 
Сильно болит спина между лопаток, приходится каждую ночь пить обезболивающие, чтобы хоть как-то поспать. Ходил к Щелёву, по совету родственников. В течение часа-полутора рассказывал про мышцы, что-то тыкал, нажимал, снимал "сильное напряжение", "память мышц" чем-то острым и т.п. Не хрустел. Только один раз, когда после всех манипуляций я сказал, что спина все равно болит. Хрустнул - все равно болит. Повторно прийти не предлагал. По факту ничуть лучше не стало(. Уж не знаю, что делать(
Из того что бегло вычитал, сделал вывод, что мануальщик "хрустит" и действует точечно, остеопат более обширное воздействие. Вот похоже, что Щелёв остеопат, т.к. спиной не так много занимался, а все больше ногами, говорит, что все с них начинается.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

СНовиков написал(а):


> Бурылова


А Бурылов работает с триггерами, не знаете?
Он массаж делает или только остеопатией занимается? 
Были у него или только записаться собирались?


----------



## СНовиков (23 Ноя 2017)

Я не был у Бурылова, но к нему каждые полгода друзья водят детей. У них проблемы с ногами, они по этому поводу водят. Но к нему реально записываются за несколько месяцев. Боюсь, это не мой вариант.
На счет терминологии я не силен и нет особо времени разбираться. Нужен специалист который поможет избавиться от боли и нормально спать по ночам. Кто это будет без разницы: остеопат, мануальный терапевт, да хоть стоматолог. 
Лариса, Вы выше упоминали специалистов с которыми приятно было поговоирть в тории, удалось с ними на практике познакомиться? Ну и учитывая Ваш многолетний интерес к этой теме ни уж то так и не нашли ни одного специалиста в Перми, который бы Вам помог на практике?
Спасибо!

К "специалистам" в поликлиниках, невропатологам, хирургам, травмотологам доверия нет((. Были проблемы с коленом обошел несколько врачей, включая УЗИ - посмотрят, пощупают, нормально говорят, связки на месте, миниск целый, все нормально... Как, говорю, нормально, если я на ногу еле наступаю (не было такое лет 5 назад). Ну помажте, говорят, тем да тем... Мажу, а только чуть больше, чем никакого. Так в итоге и осталось. Боль в целом прошла, но периодически колено "вылетает" и болит, но это не часто.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

СНовиков написал(а):


> не нашли ни одного специалиста в Перми


Нет, увы, не нашла. Нечаев испортил, Мухачев доломал.
К Бурылову водили племянницу с дисплазией тазобедренных суставов, на один сеанс, но не поняли никакого положительного результата. 
Я желала бы найти врача-массажиста, который работает по Трэвелл и Симонс, то есть с триггерами в мышцах, методом миопрессуры.
Вам, скорей всего, нужен именно такой же специалист. 
Если у Вас болит спина между лопаток, то нужно прощупать хорошенько это место, забуриться до ротаторов, как это делает доктор Лукьянов, наверняка, вся проблема именно в ротаторах, то есть в самых глубоких, коротких мышцах грудного отдела.


СНовиков написал(а):


> Как, говорю, нормально, если я на ногу еле наступаю


Тут нужно прощупать мышцы бедра, ягодиц. Проблема выше колена, скорей всего в бедре. А нога разгибается хорошо, нет натяжения где-нибудь в бедре спереди или сзади, по сравнению с другой ногой?


СНовиков написал(а):


> хирургам, травмотологам


Я как-то была ...)) Мне велел "носить постоянно корсет", я сразу убежала)) ... дикость какая-то...

Есть Волков Максим, у него массажная школа "Секрет". И есть видео, где он работает с триггерами.
Я к нему не обращалась. Нигде не могу найти информации, что он лечит, везде только про то, что он обучает массажу. А быть "моделью" на уроке, пусть и бесплатно - не в кайф, как-то... )


----------



## СНовиков (23 Ноя 2017)

По поводу колена это у меня можно сказать спортивная травма была. Канат перетягивал, очень сильно старался, упирался. И хоп, острая боль, на руках к медику отнесли (на природе было). Так и началось...
Ну вот к Щелёву то ходил по поводу спины. Он как-то там пальцами нажимал, все как-то точечно, чтоли... Потыкает пальцами в районе икроножных мышц, на спине пощупает, изменилось что-то или нет, снова потыкает. По костям (по голени) постучит, снова где-то помнет... Явно что не просто так, с каким-то сокральным (для меня) смыслом. Похоже это на триггеры? Как определить, работает с ними специалист или нет?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

СНовиков написал(а):


> Потыкает пальцами в районе икроножных мышц, на спине пощупает, изменилось что-то или нет, снова потыкает. По костям (по голени) постучит, снова где-то помнет..


А что-то говорил врач при этом?
Со мной работал доктор Лукьянов ( а он лечит именно триггеры в мышцах) следующим образом.
Показываю, где болит. Он в этом месте начинает работать. Его руки очень чувствительны, он послойно работает, идя вглубь, забуриваясь в слои мышц в месте, где болит.
При этом находит в мышцах жесткости, похожие на веретено, на орех, он чувствует, какого размера этот "орех", говорит, что похоже на твердую резину, или даже на деревянную доску по консистенции.
После такой интенсивной работы в этом месте образуется кровоподтек, это логично и нормально. Мышца или мышцы в этом месте прорабатываются сеанс за сеансом, возможно, что сразу не получается  проникнуть к причине боли, так как основной триггер (жесткость в мышце, этот "орех", который надо убрать, то есть разблокировать мышцу) может лежать в толще, очень глубоко, и за один сеанс к нему не пробиться.
Мышца с триггером - укороченная, например те же ротаторы в грудном отделе.
Мышца болит сама и давит на окружающие ткани, вызывая дополнительный дискомфорт. Человек не может согнуться, наклониться, итп, так как мышцы в проблемном месте укорочены. А укорочены они от того, что в мышце этот самый "орех", жесткость, то есть триггер, который надо устранить. При устранении триггера мышца становится эластичной, возвращается к свое обычной длине, и уже не болит.
Вот так и нужно работать.

А я пришла к Мухачеву на Пушкина, он внимательно выслушал, с умным видом уложил на кушетку, лицом вниз, и рванул голову в сторону, а приходила не с головой, а с ягодицей. А у него все причины к "родовой травме" сводятся, видать сам головкой стукнулся...

А во время сеанса доктор Лукьянов говорит много  полезных, интересных, нужных вещей, отвечает на вопросы.
А те, у кого я была в Перми, помалкивают, и я слышу только сквозь зловещую тишину и сопенье врача, жуткий треск своих костей и суставов.... ))
Это так и есть.
Грустно, что не нашла я врача в Перми, которого можно было бы назвать отличным доктором, который устраняет мышечные проблемы!
Вот если такой найдётся, я буду очень рада и очень удивлена.
Если Вы найдёте, то сообщите, пожалуйста. Буду благодарна )


----------



## Sana. (23 Ноя 2017)

У меня был опыт обращения к специалисту по лечебному массажу, остеопату, реабилитологу, специалисту по перцептивной терапии, психодинамике и нейро-мышечной терапии. В общем все, что хотите. Куча роликов выложена с его лекциями. Преподает, делает выездные семинары в России несколько раз в месяц. Я, конечно же, купилась. Глядя на ролики, где он все объясняет, показывает, желающих тут же лечит. Пошла. Полная профанация. По итогу могу сказать, что он элементарно умеет пересказать прочитанный материал и на этой базе провести семинар. Руками не делает ничего, диагностировать тоже не умеет (есть с кем и с чем сравнивать). Но себя умеет продать. И это не единственный пример.

Есть еще один специалист, который проводит семинары и в институте у Васильевой. А тут по совместительству еще проводит семинары по использованию ароматических масел. Что вызывает у меня немало вопросов. И эти специалисты тоже, видимо, кому-то помогают. Но к сожалению, или счастью, совсем не мой случай.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

Sana. написал(а):


> Но себя умеет продать.


Вот это, кстати, загадка! Продать уметь себя - хитрое искусство, особенно, когда сам человек на деле не умеет того, о чем заявляет.


Sana. написал(а):


> Но к сожалению, или счастью, совсем не мой случай.


Может, надо радоваться, что не Ваш случай. А то нарваться можно... ухудшить состояние.


----------



## Sana. (23 Ноя 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Может, надо радоваться, что не Ваш случай. А то нарваться можно... ухудшить состояние.



Если я еще и раздумывала и сомневалась, но когда коллеге пришла рассылка, касающаяся распространения аромамасел преподавателем университета (на знаю, не проверяла, но так он себя позиционирует), у меня отпали все сомнения... 

С тех пор я от преподавателей бегу, как от огня. На одном обожглась. Кстати, тоже светила, физиотерапевт, преподает на повышении квалификации у врачей. У врачей в Израиле! После выполнения его некорректных рекомендаций, касащихся чрезмерного усилия в ЛФК, у меня случилось сильное обострение, вследствие чего от него я ушла по итогу в худшем состоянии, нежели обратилась. Но с этим-то у меня нет проблем, можно понять, что не рассчитал. Но отказался же, сказал, что он к этому не имеет никакого отношения. Вот это досадно. Ошибся - скажи, что ошибся. Но белое называть черным не серьезно...


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

Sana. написал(а):


> Но отказался же, сказал, что он к этому не имеет никакого отношения. Вот это досадно. Ошибся - скажи, что ошибся.


Ну да. Мы же верим врачу. Это ведь не суп пересолить, это здоровье человека, который верит.
Для чего тогда обращаться к нему, не просто так же... 
Преподаватели - теоретики. Видимо, не стоит к ним обращаться, действительно.


----------



## СНовиков (23 Ноя 2017)

Я так понимаю, что тут подход врачей разный. Мануальщики с костями работают, остеопаты с мышцами. Ну у меня такое (наверняка неправильное) мнение сложилось. Мне Щелёв рассказывал, что все проблемы с икр, и их больше всего массировал. Типа из-за того что икры забиты, остальные мышцы начинают компенсировать эти, начинают работать не так как должны (выражается в качающейся походке, например) ну и т.д. В общем и целом все логично и понятно.
По поводу костей смотрел на ютюбе одного товарища.Вот его подход очень похож на вашего Мухачева. Позиция рассказывалась такая, что при родах нас вытаскивают за голову и оооочень легко "подвернуть" верхний позвонок, на котором голова держится. По-моему атлант называется. Так вот из-за это голова становится слегка под углом к позвоночинку. У маленьких это выражается в том, что они голову на бок все время закидывают, причем в большинстве случаев на один бок. Но человек не моежт ходить с наклоненной головой, т.к. будет падать (голова она очень тяжелая), поэтому, позвоночник начинает изгибаться, чтобы голова стояла ровно. Появляется сколиоз, смещение таза из-за чего расположение внутренних орагнов смещается и т.д. Тоже все ооочень логично и понятно объясняет с 3D роликами.
Вы рассказываете про "внутренние" мышцы, до которых мало кто добирается.
В общем, подходы у всех разные и лечит каждый кому как нравится. А вот источник проблем, видимо, толком не умеют находить. Вот и получается, что один врач одним прям очень помогает, а других колечит. Потому что у одного в икрах проблема, а у дргуого в Атланте, например.
Так что, думаю, на начальном этапе важнее определить источник проблем, найти хорошего диагноста, а потом уже лекаря-целителя.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

СНовиков написал(а):


> Мануальщики с костями работают, остеопаты с мышцами. Н


Я так скажу про такое "разделение труда" )
Для меня идеал - это доктор Лукьянов - он врач - мануальный терапевт, массажист.
И он работает именно с мышцами.

С ног все начинается - ну да, я такое слышала. Так-то можно принять за правду. От чего нет... Только если сидит человек по привычке криво, плечо выше другого, то ступни ног тут , вроде как. уже и не при чем становятся.


СНовиков написал(а):


> По-моему атлант называется


Да, атлант ) Его очень любят "править", прямо хлебом ни корми...)
Есть группы в ВК, где дружно собираются и начинают его "вправлять", кто чем может ))
Одна девушка-форумчанка, из Москвы, мне присылала видео, мы с ней потешались над ним )
Так дядечка грязным засаленным веретеном тычет в шею всем, для "правки атланта" и всем после этого хорошо так, ходят, как блаженные. Ну, любят они атлант править, что с них взять )))


СНовиков написал(а):


> У маленьких это выражается в том, что они голову на бок все время закидывают, причем в большинстве случаев на один бок.


Но ведь у кого-то действительно так. а ведь приходят здоровые люди, и у них тоже пытаются найти именно то же самое, будто бы сильно хотят приторочить все болезни к этому несчастному атланту.


СНовиков написал(а):


> найти хорошего диагноста, а потом уже лекаря-целителя.


Так вот в едином лице такое должно присутствовать , в идеале... 
А то диагностирование сводится к тому. что бежим на МРТ, а там тоже человеки читают, и читают они завсегда про кости, про суставы, а про мышцы, которые там, вроде как хорошо видно, не хотят писать в описании. 
Ну, например, видно же укорочение квадратной мышцы поясницы на МРТ - видно. А про то не пишут. 
Пишут: остеохондроз поясничного отдела + сколиоз , дуга такая-то... 
А работать надо с мышцами, не с костями же..


----------



## СНовиков (23 Ноя 2017)

А что плохого в теории с Атлантом? Мне его к счастью (или к несчастью) еще не правили, но чтобы быть готовым...
Мне как технарю логическое объяснение показалось убедительным. Правда остается вопрос, как выяснить, что проблема в нем. Реально это на ощупь специлисту определить?

Ну про Атлант когда смотрел, там тоже про мышцы конечно говорили. Сам по себе атлант выправить это одно, но мышечная память никуда не денется, а скелет все равно на мышцах держится и надо потом упражнения, массажи делать, чтобы мышцы под новое правильное положение подстроились.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

СНовиков написал(а):


> но чтобы быть готовым...


Ой, да не надо лучше его трогать ))


СНовиков написал(а):


> Правда остается вопрос, как выяснить, что проблема в нем.


Надо руками прощупать. 
Умными. 
Не теми, кто только трещит костями, конечно. 
В шее кроме атланта, есть  куча мышц - например, мышца кивательная, вы же если сидя много работаете перед ноутом, то голова вперед, взор ниже средней горизонтальной линии, мышцы шеи спереди могут укоротиться, лестничные мышцы. Вот их надо прощупать. 
А ежели искать, именно про атлант, то можно нарваться еще на новые проблемы )


СНовиков написал(а):


> выправить


Хочу подкорректировать, то есть "выправить" лексику .. ) Можно? )
Кости не надо править.
Они связаны между собой мышцами и связками.
Вот их надо пропальпировать тщательно.
При необходимости забуритсья глубже, а там - куча триггеров, укорачивающих мышцы, вот их ликвидировать, и будет счастье. Примут мышцы нормальную длину, и болеть не будет.
А атлант - он и в Африке атлант... сидит себе, и никого не трогает. Зато про него спето песен не мало..


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

@Larisa74, Читаю вашу тему и нахожу общее со своими проблемами. Я тоже пострадал от мануальщика, он еще и кенизеологом оказался. До него было сносно жить, после него было 1,5 года ада, потом немного наладилось, но не до конца.
А найти человека который умеет работать с мышечными техниками очень сложно. К тому же как найти? Надо пробовать их всех. Но это же просто опасно для здоровья. Вот и мучаешься в итоге со своей болячкой сам. Делаешь различные упражнения и пытаешься разобраться в собственной биомеханики.
В данный момент я страдаю головокружениями. Проблемы с поясницей как-то отошли на задний план пока. Постепенно работая со своим телом я начал понимать что и где у меня зажато и тянет шею. И я был даже удивлен когда оказалось, что взаимосвязь она гораздо больше чем кажется на первый взгляд. 
Я уже давно примерно понял, что голова кружится от проблем с подвздошно-поясничной мышцей. А начинается все с ног. Нашел невролога которая делает УВТ и начал экспериментировать. ля того чтобы понять, где какой зажим максимально влияет на проблему с головой я начал постепенно ходить на сеансы и расслаблять различные точки на теле. При этом хочу отметить, что максимальный положительный эффект на шею оказало воздействие УВТ на ноги. Прорабатываю прямо все ноги (места прикрепления мышц к коленям, голеностопам). И это дает не плохие результаты. После одно сеанса головокружения снизились значительно.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> положительный эффект на шею оказало воздействие УВТ на ноги


На шею эффект, при работе с ногами? Интересно...
А на ноги УВТ она делает на каком месте? 
На ступни?


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

@Larisa74, Расскажите как у вас сейчас здоровье? На сколько помог Доктор Лукьянов? Пробовали ли вы делать УВТ?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Надо пробовать их всех.


Ну да )) Как суп или салат ))) 
Куда попадешь в очередной раз )))


----------



## Тигги (23 Ноя 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Ну, любят они атлант править, что с них взять )))


Да это же последний писк медицинской моды! Надо быть в тренде!
" А ты уже правил себе атлант?... Нееет?! Тогда мы идем к вам!"


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Пробовали ли вы делать УВТ?


УВТ пробовала, но мне не понравилось это мероприятие, доктор очень дружелюбная, как и я , попалась ))
Но похоже, что на дружелюбии одном далеко не уехать )
Надо знать, куда бить этим пулеметом, а не спрашивать меня: "Не больно? Не больно?"
Я чёт устала от этого, да и деньги закончились, короче, бросила это дело.


Тигги написал(а):


> Да это же последний писк медицинской моды! Надо быть в тренде!
> " А ты уже правил себе атлант?... Нееет?! Тогда мы идем к вам!"


Ух ты!
Ксенья, а это ведь идея!!!
Идея для рекламного ролика!
"Тогда мы идем к вам".... - страшно становится....)))


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> На шею эффект, при работе с ногами? Интересно...
> А на ноги УВТ она делает на каком месте?
> На ступни?


Там невролог она вообще молодая девушка, она ничего не умеет, кроме как УВТ само делать. Я плачу деньги, а она делает УВТ там где я скажу! Это мая идея сделать на ноги. На ступни УВТ еще не дели, не дошел до этого. Пока делал вот сюда на ноги.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> На сколько помог Доктор Лукьянов?


Доктор Лукьянов помогает на отлично. При пересадке на другой паровоз, я не заметила, как тащила увесистый такой свой чемодан на колесиках, весом около 8-9 кг, легко, и ничего не болело, ну так оно и должно быть, если побывал в грамотных руках.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Я плачу деньги, а она делает УВТ там где я скажу!


Так, может, в аренду взять )) Скинуться с сотоварищами и поработать ))


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> УВТ пробовала, но мне не понравилось это мероприятие, доктор очень дружелюбная, как и я , попалась ))
> Но похоже, что на дружелюбии одном далеко не уехать )
> Надо знать, куда бить этим пулеметом, а не спрашивать меня: "Не больно? Не больно?"
> Я чёт устала от этого, да и деньги закончились, короче, бросила это дело.


Ну да тут только искать самому куда бить. Другого варианта нет. Но пулемет эффективный как оказалось. С помощью него можно поменять механику в теле. Жаль, что конечно он не в руках знающих людей. Но это уже совсем было бы шикарно. Такого не найти просто человека в глубинке.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Пока делал вот сюда на ноги.


Как бы "по лампасам" и по передней поверхности бедра - ну так хорошо очень. 
Там еще количество ... забыла я ) Изучала тему, теперь не помню )


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Жаль, что конечно он не в руках знающих людей. Но это уже совсем было бы шикарно.


Да, это было бы очень хорошо! 
Вот так вот... а сколько за сеанс такой отдаете?


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Так, может, в аренду взять )) Скинуться с сотоварищами и поработать ))


Сотоварищи у меня все почти здоровые не мучаются как я. А те кто мучаются им не объяснить что это и зачем столько денег тратить.


----------



## Тигги (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> В данный момент я страдаю головокружениями.


 Александр, а Вы высыпаетесь? У Вас ведь малышка... Может, просто сказывается хронический недосып?


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

1000 руб всего. Примем там она не одну точку стреляет, за эти деньги прорабатывает две любые конечности. Например две ноги или спину или руки или плечи. Примерно так.
Это дешев для такой процедуры. Аппарат у неё там нормальный за 2 лимона стоит я посмотрел. И никто не ходит очереди нет. Люди у нас в глубинке не знают и не понимаю что это. Вот и стоимость маленькая.


Тигги написал(а):


> Александр, а Вы высыпаетесь? У Вас ведь малышка... Может, просто сказывается хронический недосып?


Это тоже есть я знаю. Я встаю каждый день в 6 утра и начинается одно в садик, другого в школу. А всю ночь еще и маленькая. Весело. Это все дает отпечаток, я понимаю. Но это не 100%. С мышцами тоже есть проблемы.

Я считаю. что УВТ нужно делать не только там где болит, а искать где проблемы с мышцами. Болеть может в одном месте, а проблемы во многих. Там цела цепочка от стопы до шеи.


----------



## Тигги (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А всю ночь еще и маленькая. Весело. Это все дает отпечаток, я понимаю. Но это не 100%. С мышцами тоже есть проблемы.


 Просто у меня тоже сильно голова кружилась от недосыпа, как пьяная... ходила полгода держась за коляску...  Мильгамма помогла, ну и спать больше стала и все прошло!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Это дешев для такой процедуры.


Да, точно! Дешево для такого обширного охвата лечуемой территории.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Болеть может в одном месте, а проблемы во многих.


Да, вот еще бы найти такие места, которые лечить надо.
Если сами знаете - то очень хорошо.
Вот врачу и подсказываете - где надо лечить, хоть такой выход - тоже выход!


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Просто у меня тоже сильно голова кружилась от недосыпа, как пьяная... ходила полгода держась за коляску...  Мильгамма помогла, ну и спать больше стала и все прошло!


У меня именно в процессе движения кружится. Когда я сижу проходит, как встал по улице пошел, так ощущаю как шею с лева тянет и потом гола съезжает. Я по этому и догадался, что от ног все. Там где то проблемы с подвздошной мышцей. Как бы её достать. она глубоко.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> У меня именно в процессе движения кружится


Может, отолитовые отложения в ухе не на месте?
Могу , конечно, сильно исказить правильную лекстику ))
Есть упражнения, помогающие восстановить состояние.
У меня было подобное.


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Да, точно! Дешево для такого обширного охвата лечуемой территории.
> 
> Да, вот еще бы найти такие места, которые лечить надо.
> Если сами знаете - то очень хорошо.
> Вот врачу и подсказываете - где надо лечить, хоть такой выход - тоже выход!


Экспериментирую фактически, куда деваться. К Лукьянову ехать далеко, а у нас тут я знаю хорошего массажиста, он не навредит, я к нему хожу иногда. А мануальщики эти это опасно пробовать, они поломают только. Я в один центр просил посмотреть меня пустить как человек работает с пациентом, чтобы выводы сделать, но мне не разрешили. А не посмотрев предварительно я не пойду.


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Может, отолитовые отложения в ухе не на месте?
> Могу , конечно, сильно исказить правильную лекстику ))
> Есть упражнения, помогающие восстановить состояние.
> У меня было подобное.


По ощущением не очень похоже на ухо.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> как человек работает с пациентом,


Да, идея хорошая!
Жаль, что не пустили


Александр_100 написал(а):


> а у нас тут я знаю хорошего массажиста, он не навредит, я к нему хожу иногда


Вот это дело!
Ведь кто там сказал, Гиппократ вроде: "Не навреди"  - а то кто-то и забывает про эту заповедь..


----------



## Тигги (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Это тоже есть я знаю. Я встаю каждый день в 6 утра и начинается одно в садик, другого в школу. А всю ночь еще и маленькая.


 Это называется семейное счастье! Может, Вам тоже мильгамму проколоть?


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Может, отолитовые отложения в ухе не на месте?


 Кстати, да! Можно пробу сделать...или как там она называется...


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Может, отолитовые отложения в ухе не на месте?
> Могу , конечно, сильно исказить правильную лекстику ))
> Есть упражнения, помогающие восстановить состояние.
> У меня было подобное.


Не знаю ничего отрицать не буду. А какие упражнения?


Тигги написал(а):


> Это называется семейное счастье! Может, Вам тоже мильгамму проколоть?
> Кстати, да! Можно пробу сделать...или как там она называется...


А что за проба?
Мельгамму я пробовал, от неё не очень понятный эффект. Когда спина болела эффект был. А у меня ничего не болит. У меня просто голова кружится и все.


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Да, идея хорошая!
> Жаль, что не пустили
> 
> Вот это дело!
> Ведь кто там сказал, Гиппократ вроде: "Не навреди"  - а то кто-то и забывает про эту заповедь..


Да он хорошо умеет делать массаж. Причем любой части тела. спины, рук, ног, брюшной полости (органов). Умеет делать массаж простаты и матки. К нему ходя те кто детей не может завести.
Он немного снимает напряжение мышцы. Но понятно, что капсулы без УВТ не размять или инъекций как у Лукьянова.


----------



## Тигги (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> А что за проба?


Лор проводит, раскручивает на стуле... Может, кто точнее подскажет, как проба называется...


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Лор проводит, раскручивает как-то на стуле... Может, кто точнее подскажет, как проба называется...


Карусели для меня плохая штука, не люблю их.


----------



## Тигги (23 Ноя 2017)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Может, отолитовые отложения в ухе не на месте





Тигги написал(а):


> Лор проводит, раскручивает на стуле... Может, кто точнее подскажет, как проба называется...





Александр_100 написал(а):


> Карусели для меня плохая штука, не люблю их.


@Александр_100, консультация отоневролога.
Из интернета:
_Любое нарушение вестибулярного аппарата, связанное с воспалительным процессом головного мозга, ЧМТ (черепно-мозговыми травмами), заболеваниями уха, центральной нервной системы, может сопровождаться головокружением. Такими состояниями занимается отоневролог._


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Ноя 2017)

Надо будит дойти и до этого обследования. Пока занимаюсь кардиологией. Повесил суточный ЭКГ, вроде там нашли аритмию. У меня давление прыгает постоянно как заяц.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (23 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> какие упражнения?


Вот упражнения я уже поискала, но не нашла те, которые раньше находила.
Там надо лечь как-то и встать тоже каким-то способом.
Искать нужно, забивая в гугл:
Доброкачественное пароксизмальное позиционное головокружение

И вот тут что-то полезное,  с 5:30 минуты - упражнения при позиционно головокружении


----------



## Александр_100 (25 Ноя 2017)

@Larisa74, Оно это головокружение не в том виде в котором везде описано.
Это общий мышечный дисбаланс в теле. После 5 сеансов УВТ головокружение снизилось и даже прошло, но зато появились прострелы в ноги. Т.е. в очередной раз изменилась биомеханика в теле. Качели начали двигаться (то в голову, то в ноги). Ни когда не бывает головокружения одновременно с прострелом в ноги. Всегда либо то либо другое. И управляется это все из позвоночника. Мануальщик в свое время просто еще больше это разболтал и она стало сильно докучать. Сейчас прошло 2 года и немного темп раскачки снизился и все. Но фундаментально ничего так и не изменилось. Мышечный бардак остается. 
К примеру можно присесть на корточки, потом встать и получить головокружение, и тут же через пять минут присесть, встать и получить ясную голову, но с прострелом в ноги, примерно как-то так чтобы понять.
За все время с 2011г, сколько я мучаюсь самая эффективная процедура пока это УВТ. С её помощью можно немного изменять механику в теле и может когда-нибудь довести состояние до 4 баллов из 5-ти. Но я думаю понадобится с годик ходить долбать этим УВТ.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (25 Ноя 2017)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Мышечный бардак остается.


Нужно прощупать все мышцы. Найдутся триггеры и в шее и в пояснице.
Если из положения сидя в положение стоя возникает головокружение, то может, что -то с вестибулярным аппаратом?.


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Ноя 2017)

@Larisa74, Да везде триггеры есть. Раньше было еще больше, но потом я растяжками часть триггеров убрал. Теперь вот УВТ должно помочь стальные снять.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (1 Апр 2018)

@Larisa74, здравствуйте. Если не сложно, опишите пожалуйста что изначально было до посещения остеопата : самочувствие ( боли, скованность мышц, щелчки), что было выявлено инструментальными исследованиями (мрт, рентген). Какие манипуляции проводились ( я так понимаю скручивания), сколько сеансов. И какие результаты после сеансов ( по самочувствию), изменилось ли что-то на рентгене, мрт. 
Спасибо.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (1 Апр 2018)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> на рентгене, мрт.


МРТ я не делала, сразу скажу. Потому что нет смысла любоваться на костно - хрящевой суповой набор )
До этого Мухачёва была сильная стянутость в ППМ слева и вообще по всему животу.
Манипуляции Мухачёва - шаблонно-убийственные, иначе не назвать.
Одного сеанса было достаточно, чтобы я зашумела и забрала свои 1700 руб назад.
Помог Андрей Петрович в Кисловодске, в Перми же - наиполнейшая Ж... с теми, кто работает с мышцами.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (1 Апр 2018)

@Larisa74, то, что он взялся работать с шеей, конечно странно. Покалывание, онемение в руках - возможно нарушение проводимости на разных уровнях (межпозвонковое отверстие, лестничные, малые грудные). Возможно, врач усилил укорочение лестничных мышц во время сеанса? А сейчас как самочувствие в плане шеи? Во время самой манипуляции и после приема была боль в шее или только онемение рук и покалывания?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (1 Апр 2018)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> что он взялся работать с шеей, конечно странно.


Да, это не нормально, после жалоб на ягодицу и область ППМ, он уложил на кушетку и взялся за шею, ухватился так, что я заорала. При чём тут шея, если человек жалуется на ППМ?
По моему, даже ясельный ребёнок понимает, что ягодица и шея - не в одном месте растут.
После него я не сильно пострадала, подумаешь, утратила функцию нормального глотания.
Так-то жива. Жаль, что не засадила.


44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Возможно, врач усилил укорочение лестничных мышц во время сеанса


Он показал лишь то, что у него сильно укорочен мозг для логичных выводов, а тем более, правильных действий.


----------



## Екатерина79 (2 Апр 2018)

@Larisa74, Добрый день, Лариса! А как шея прошла с глотательной функцией?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (2 Апр 2018)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> обрый день, Лариса! А как шея прошла с глотательной функцией?


Добрый день, Екатерина! С глотанием мне нужно попасть к доктору Рудковскому, только вот, пока не знаю, когда попаду. Он перечислил несколько мышц, вроде бы шесть, которые могли быть повреждены при таких варварских манипуляциях.


----------



## Екатерина79 (2 Апр 2018)

а что вы не делали упражнения на шею после этого? Быстрее к нему бегите , время то уже сколько прошло... мышцы со временем ржавеют, упражнения конечно необходимы при повреждении тем более (имхо) От маленького упражнения, переходя на более бо"льшее.... я не пугаю ни в коем , просто что-то делать нужно.. Поправляетесь!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (2 Апр 2018)

Екатерина79 написал(а):


> Быстрее к нему бегите


Катя, я если к нему "побегу", то не за упражнениями, это точно )
Автомат Калашникова из-под кровати достану - пыль смахну и с собой под мышку - уж он точно не помешает ))

А вообще, после этого остеопата Мухачёва, Андрей Петрович Лукьянов меня поставил на ноги, а то ППМ вообще была ни к чёрту, с коей я и обращалась к тому остеопатишке.
Андрей Петрович - супер-доктор, я вообще удивляюсь, что он встретился на моём пути.
Очень благодарна ему за своё восстановленное здоровье!


----------



## Екатерина79 (2 Апр 2018)

это хорошо!


----------

